# Guitar Pro



## Iakesen (Aug 29, 2009)

Any guitar furs here that use Guitar Pro other than me? (RSE isn't as good as it shown to be)

PS: If there are, do any of you tab songs yourself? >>


----------



## Hir (Sep 1, 2009)

Mind telling me what Guitar Pro is? I'm a guitarist and I've never heard of it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 1, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Mind telling me what Guitar Pro is? I'm a guitarist and I've never heard of it.


lrn2Google


----------



## Rhyrs (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah. i use Guitar Pro. I cant for the life of me figure out all the measures though when i'm making songs.


----------



## Aden (Sep 2, 2009)

I have the program, but I never write in it. Takes away all the fun.


----------



## zekit (Sep 3, 2009)

I have it, but use it only for replaying other people's tabs. I preferred PowerTab for the whole freeware-thing, but there were tabs for GP that weren't for PT, so I eventually switched.

@ DarkNoctus: http://www.guitar-pro.com/en/index.php

It's a tool for creating and playing tablatures for the guitar. Sound comes out in MIDI, but otherwise it's terribly handy for learning new songs.


----------



## Iakesen (Sep 8, 2009)

I use Guitar Pro all the time to tab songs and read tabs, and maybe to record MIDI versions of songs or write cover of old MIDI video game music.


----------



## virus (Sep 9, 2009)

Learn 2 use your ears.


----------

